# ما وراء الطبيعة 2 (لغز رسوم  النازكا )



## red333 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*خطوط نازكا *











تظهر في بعض مناطق صحراءالبيرو الجنوبية القاحلة خطوط هائلة الحجم تشكل لوحات أرضية تعرف باسم خطوط نازكا Nazca Lines نسبة إلى السهل الذي اكتشفت فيه، حيث لا يمكن ملاحظتها من الأرض مباشرة نظراً لامتدادها الهائل على أراضي يبلغ مجموع مساحتها 450 كيلومتر مربع، ولكن يمكن فقط مشاهدتها من علو مرتفع أو بالطائرة ، ويبلغ عدد الاشكال حوالى 300 شكل وما يدعو للدهشة أنها هائلة الحجم وفي منتهى الدقة الهندسية

فكيف يتمكن شعب قديم من رسمها دون الإستعانة بطائرة أو نظام تحديد المواقع بالأقمار الصناعية أو GPS ؟













امثلة...

الايادي















*عنكبوت *​
﻿






​

﻿ 

*طائر *​















*خطوط مشابهة في كازاخستان *​














في شهر سبتمبر 2009 تناولت وسائل الإعلام في كازاخستان بالإضافة إلى موقعها الحكومي على الإنترنت تقريراً عن إكتشاف مدهش لأشكال مرسومة على الأرض تدعى Geoglyph والغريب أنها تشبه تلك الأشكال الشهيرة التي عثر عليها في البيرو والمعروفة بـ "خطوط نازكا" Nazca Lines ، و تغطي اللوحة الأرضية التي عثر عليها في كازاخستان مساحة كبيرة من الأرض كما هو مبين في الصورة وتجسد شكلاً بشرياً مقحماً في الرسم بين هيكلين غريبين. يقع ذلك الرسم في جبال "كاراتاو" النائية في جنوب كازاخستان. 


﻿ 



*قرد *










 ​

﻿ 

*رجل فضاء *

​












*حوت *​













﻿ 


*ترابزيوم (معين منحرف) *​
﻿












﻿ 
*سحلية *

﻿​











﻿ 


*شجرة هوارنجو *​













﻿ 
*ببغاء *

​











﻿ 

*طائر فلامينغو *












﻿ ﻿ 

*كلب *

﻿













[YOUTUBE]I5q-T8PJu2c&feature=related[/YOUTUBE] ​


----------



## النهيسى (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكراا أختنا الغاليه
للموضوع الرائع والصور
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## MAJI (11 نوفمبر 2011)

فعلا رسومات تثير التعجب والدهشة
لا احد يعرف من انجزها وكيف انجزت
شكرا لتعبك
الرب يباركك


----------



## جيلان (12 نوفمبر 2011)

شوفو كمان الخبر ده نقلا عن مجلة الاثار


*فلاح يدمر رسومات عملاقة بأحد المواقع الأثرية في بيرو*​ 





قلعة ماشو بيشو - البيرو - أرشيف مجلة الآثار


تعرض فلاح بيروفي لفرض غرامة عليه بعدما أقدم على حفر بئر وسط موقع نازكا الأثري في بيرو. يذكر أن رسوم نازكا العملاقة للخطوط وأشكال الحيوانات المحفورة في صحراء ايكا جنوبي البلاد أحد أكبر الأسرار الأثرية في العالم ويمكن رؤيتها بشكل كامل فقط من الجو على الرغم من أن تاريخ تلك الرسومات القديمة يعود إلى القرن الخامس أو السادس قبل الميلاد، أي قبل أكثر من ألفي عام على معرفة الإنسان للطيران. 

وقد دمرت ثلاثة خطوط هندسية في قطاع "الحقول المجتاحة" أو "كامبوس باريدوس" من الموقع. وذكرت صحيفة "ال كوميرشيو" يوم أمس أن الفلاح الذي يمتلك قطعة ارض قريبة من الموقع قاد جراره متجاوزا اللافتات والعلامات التحذيرية. ووفقا للتقرير فإنه سيكون على الفلاح أن يدفع غرامات وتكلفة الترميم. يشار إلى أن موقع نازكا مدرج على قائمة التراث العالمي التابعة لمنظمة الامم المتحدة للتربية والعلم والثقافة(اليونسكو).


----------



## red333 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكراا أخونا الغالي*
> 
> *للموضوع الرائع والصور*
> 
> *سلام المسيح*​


 
الشكر لك  استاذ نهيسى


----------



## red333 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> فعلا رسومات تثير التعجب والدهشة
> لا احد يعرف من انجزها وكيف انجزت
> شكرا لتعبك
> الرب يباركك


 
شكرا لك


----------



## red333 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> شوفو كمان الخبر ده نقلا عن مجلة الاثار
> 
> 
> *فلاح يدمر رسومات عملاقة بأحد المواقع الأثرية في بيرو*​
> ...


 

اضافة رائعة للموضوع


----------



## rania79 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

ميرسى ع المعلومات


----------



## red333 (18 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا لمروركم*


----------

